# Vortex Toolbox



## deVorteX (Jun 7, 2011)

*VorteX ToolBox*

*You can use this thread to post feedback/questions regarding the VorteX ToolBox.*

If anyone has problems where rebooting into cwr does nothing, can you send me the output of ls -l /data/data/com.koushikdutta.rommanager
Before you fix it by flashing recovery in rommanager.

*Toolbox feature explanation:*
1. Change Carrier Text
---This will allow you to change the text you see in the notification dropdown and lockscreen (Vortex default text is "VorteX Rom!")
2. Change Startup Options
---This lets you turn on/off the startup scripts that make vortex so fast
---Why turn them off? good question, I do it when I need to check the logs
3. Change Battery Icons
---This will allow you to download and install different batter icon sets.
---You can choose 1% or 10% icons to your liking
4. PowerBoost Options
---These are options pulled from the powerboost scripts
---Throttle/Unthrottle will turn on or off data throttling
---Set CPU Governor will allow you to swap between interactive, conservative, and ondemand
---CWR on every boot, is a fail safe to reboot to clockworkrecovery every time you reboot (for those paranoid folks)
5. Set CPU Governor
---Same as in powerboost options switch between interactive, conservative, and ondemand
6. Calibrate Battery
---This will reset your battery stats
---Recommended to only run this while at 100% battery
7. Do You Keep Booting into CWR?
---This can happen for several reason, and this button will fix it
---Takes into account if you've used the powerboost option to do so, and removes it
---Basically deletes /data/.recovery_mode file[/indent]


----------



## deVorteX (Jun 7, 2011)

As of right now, do not use the governors. I'm uploading a new version to the market and it should allow you to update through there.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Should I have to do battery pull after making changes from toolbox? I changed carrier text yesterday all went like it should have but I had to do a battery pull on reboot. Booted back up and text was changed. Just now I change battery icons. All went good. Reboot, had to pull battery, uh oh stuck at animation again, battery pull (fingers crossed), booted up with battery changes. Anybody else running into this?


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

How long was it stuck at the boot animation? When you make a change in the Toolbox, it does a cache and Dalvik cache wipe, so the first boot is going to take longer than normal.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

deercreek said:


> How long was it stuck at the boot animation? When you make a change in the Toolbox, it does a cache and Dalvik cache wipe, so the first boot is going to take longer than normal.


After making the mod in toolbox the cwr screen pops up. It was 3 choices only choice checked is davlik cache. So I don't think it's doing a cache wipe also. Not sure on time anywhere from 2-5 minutes . Did the changes at work so I let phone do its thing and checked on it when I wasn't busy.


----------



## ufjay5 (Jun 7, 2011)

Governors are still breaking wifi


----------



## JohnGalt2010 (Nov 13, 2011)

Running RC1 w/ Orange River. When I change anything in Toolbox (i.e., battery icon, carrier label, etc.), I get a message that the ROM is modified, and that the system needs to re-boot in CWR. When the re-boot happens, I get the robot with his 'triangle'. The system then re-boots again into VorteX. The changes don't occur.

I can manually re-boot into CWR, but I don't know if the modifications are in the 'xupdate.zip', or not.

Any thoughts?


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

JohnGalt2010 said:


> Running RC1 w/ Orange River. When I change anything in Toolbox (i.e., battery icon, carrier label, etc.), I get a message that the ROM is modified, and that the system needs to re-boot in CWR. When the re-boot happens, I get the robot with his 'triangle'. The system then re-boots again into VorteX. The changes don't occur.
> 
> I can manually re-boot into CWR, but I don't know if the modifications are in the 'xupdate.zip', or not.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Have you updated cwr through rom manager yet? Mine wouldn't stick until I did. Once update it works fine.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Once your mods are done you should get a pop up from cwr with three options. If your not getting it then you need to update cwr.


----------



## JohnGalt2010 (Nov 13, 2011)

:csk415, updating CWR worked!

(Going back through the install instructions, I could not find any reference to do the CWR update. Did I miss it somewhere?)


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

JohnGalt2010 said:


> :csk415, updating CWR worked!
> 
> (Going back through the install instructions, I could not find any reference to do the CWR update. Did I miss it somewhere?)


No its buried in the rc1 thread. It's also in post #1.


----------



## deVorteX (Jun 7, 2011)

In case you haven't seen, the toolbox is in the market now. Current version is 1.4 and should fix all known bugs.


----------



## Unclecheese (Jun 10, 2011)

Tool Box updated to 1.4 via Market, no problems.
Thanks for all your work!


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

No issues here either. Great job!!


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry to double post, I actually just flashed the unthrottle ten % battery mod and it said the phone will now reboot. Never did. Should I be doing anything? I updated rom manager CWR about 5 minutes before flashing it.

EDIT: Flashed the mod a second time and it installed it, gave me the 3 options and now my phone is booting back up after the install.


----------



## ufjay5 (Jun 7, 2011)

In vortex how do you know of the unthrottle took if you installed it through the vortex toolbox


----------



## Leon82 (Aug 24, 2011)

The conservative governor is not sticking on reboot in the quick clock app. I have to reflash the mod after each boot

Any idea why?


----------

